# YES IT WORKS ON PAL!!!!



## link459 (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know if this has been suggested yet but...

For the Wii section, there should be a Region Compatibility listing just like the NDS section has it for different cards.

Users who tested it can say if it works or not without having to post that generic annoying first post that says "DOES IT WORK ON PAL!?!?" every time.


----------



## capt.fruitcake (Dec 3, 2007)

i think there is one in the wiki already.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes, here.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 3, 2007)

Does that list works on PAL?


----------



## link459 (Dec 4, 2007)

But why not have one on gOnline so nobody has to post those annoying "Does it work on PAL???!?!?!!11!" comments anymore.

They did it with DS and card compatibility and it'd be nice to have it with Wii.


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 4, 2007)

Too bad PAL compatible TV sets are just about impossible to buy in this country. Getting a PAL Wii would do me little without one...


----------

